# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cần giúp về phần mềm ncstudio v5 chạy pc cấu hình H61

## phuoc1987

Xin chào mọi ngươi, mình la thành viên mới, nếu còn thiếu xót gì mong mọi ngươi hướng dẫn chỉ bảo thêm

Vấn đề là như thế này
Xưởng gỗ của khách có 1 máy cnc cái pc chạy phần mềm bán kèm theo máy chay máy bộ đời củ nay đã đến tuổi nghĩ ngơi, phần mềm trên nó có thể tinh chỉnh trong phần ( Shift + Ctrl + Alt ) Axit Direction Cho trục X, Y thành -1 để đảo chiều trục 
Nhưng khi minh lắp máy chạy Cấu hình main H61, cài win 7 32bit sau đổi thanh XP vẫn ko thể thiết lâp phần đó để đảo chiều, nếu can thiêp vào là lõi phần mềm gây ra lõi ko lưu dc cài đặt phải cài lại NvStudio.
Giờ thiết lâp thì dc. Nhưng khi thao tác bấm X,Y thì trục nó di chuyển hướng + thành -, và - thành +. 
Mình có tham khảo 1 số thông tin tren mạng a e bảo phải đảo chiều bằng cấu đấu ngược dây ... Liệu có hiệu quả ko hay có cách nào khác ko.

Hoặc a em nào ơ tphcm có thể làm được thi giúp mình ca này với

----------


## ktshung

đổi cặp dây cho nhanh bạn, nếu phần mềm lằng nhằng mỗi lần phải cài lại

----------

